# empisal KH-600



## buypast

I recently purchased an empisal KH-600. There was no manual so I bought one for the knitmaster 600-700 machine. It is suppose to be the same. It talks about a card reader, etc. The empisal KH-600 has no card reader, just lots of buttons. I need help finding the right manual or whatever (I'm confused). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KateWood

Hi there,

try typing the model empisal kh600 in your internet search engine, you may be able to locate your manual online.


----------



## buypast

That is how I found the manual I bought, but the empisal knitting machine is not like the one in the manual and the empisal has KH-600 stamped on it.


----------



## shirleycurly60

Try the [email protected] they can tell you where to download a manual.


----------



## susieknitter

Are you sure that the machine is a Knitmaster Empisal has I have never known their machines to have KH in front of the number. The Brother machines do have KH in front and they did do a push button 600. If it is orange/white and has a small lace carriage with extention rails I think that you have a Brother machine. Check it out and let me know the outcome.
Sue.


----------



## buypast

I'm sure it is an empisal. It is stamped 569677 KH-600. The ribber is stamped 040543 KR-600. Attached is pictures showing it


----------



## siewclark

It is like a Brother KH600, an 8-push buttons to create patterns like lace, tuck stitches, slip stitches. Here is the free manual link http://knittsings.com/knitting-machine-manuals/
You can use between KH-588 & KH-710 Instruction Manual for your machine.


----------



## susieknitter

It definitely looks more like a Brother machine than a knitmaster. The carriage is the same as Brother's and, as far as I know, Brother were the only machines to have the extention rails for the lace carriage that you have.I think that the manual that Siewclark as suggested will be the one that you need.
Sue.


----------



## Charmainebruwer

Hi there, would you mind sending me a copy of the manual you bought. I was given an empisal 600 but don't have the manual. Would love to learn how to use it.


----------



## Elis

Manual search- have you tried: tphuktrading.com (usually very helpful and knowledgeable); fixya.com (some manuals available to download); produtools.com.


----------



## Cookiecat

I came across this site while trying to find out whether a particular ribber fits the Studio 323:

http://www.xenaknits.com/knitmaster-empisol-knitting-machine-list/


----------



## Tallie9

buypast said:


> I recently purchased an empisal KH-600. There was no manual so I bought one for the knitmaster 600-700 machine. It is suppose to be the same. It talks about a card reader, etc. The empisal KH-600 has no card reader, just lots of buttons. I need help finding the right manual or whatever (I'm confused). Any help would be appreciated.


Your machine is a Brother.....In Australia it goes by the name Empisal....Don't use the Brother 588 manual as the carriage levers/dials are not the same....Here is the manual for your machine(free download)....and although it says Empisal KH680 ...it is exact equivolent to your machine...

http://app.box.com/shared/3g5d0rq9q7/1/73526225/12863942070/1

An invaluable book to buy to use with the '8 push button' machine is called 'Brother Knitting Pattern'...also called 'Empisal Knitting Pattern'.....The cover and content are identical to the pictures below...only difference is the title.. and in Australia is where you will see the Empisal title... Recently saw 2 of these on EBay......This book has numerous stitch patterns that you can create on your machine.... Definitely a must have!


----------



## Maryknits513

You can also try this link for manuals: http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-knitking/machine-manuals.html?limit=all


----------



## Pep

Probably years too late! Yes it is an Empisal kr-600. I also have one. Did you find the manual?


----------

